# cycling tattoo's?



## jmike1487 (Jul 11, 2011)

*please delete*

i am over this thread.. can a Admin delete it please


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

If I were fast at all, I'd get two pistons. One on each leg.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

so what did you get jmike?


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

jlandry said:


> If I were fast at all, I'd get two pistons. One on each leg.


Classic! :thumbsup:


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

jmike1487 said:


> anyone on here have any *cycling tattoo's*? I just had mind finished today and will be uploading a picture on this thread.. just wanna see the ink..


Cycling tattoo's ______?

Cycling tattoo's teddy bear?

Cycling tattoo's unemployment check?

Cycling tattoo's English textbook that explains that an apostrophe is used for possession or contractions, not for plural?


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

I do not yet, but if I finish my duathlon and two tri's this year I have a neat tri tattoo design I want to have done of my calf.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Somewhere there must be someone with a Trek logo tattood on their butt.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I have tons of cycling tattoos. All from nasty bike crashes.


----------



## jmike1487 (Jul 11, 2011)

......


----------



## jmike1487 (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## jmike1487 (Jul 11, 2011)

here we go!


----------



## EvilGreg (Jul 20, 2011)

I have one. Here's mine.


----------



## hobgoblin (Jun 26, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> Cycling tattoo's ______?
> 
> Cycling tattoo's teddy bear?
> 
> ...


As an English professor, I have to say that I think I love you now.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

hobgoblin said:


> As an English professor, I have to say that I think I love you now.



And all my days are trances,
And all my nightly dreams 
Are where thy grey eye glances, 
And where thy footstep gleams- 
In what ethereal dances, 
By what eternal streams.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

If you want to show everyone that you are a cyclist with something as unoriginal as a tattoo then you should get a large pic of a bike tattooed front and center of your forehead. That way there won't be any mistaking of what you want other people to perceive.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

trailrunner68 said:


> If you want to show everyone that you are a cyclist with something as unoriginal as a tattoo ....


OK. So if tattoos are unoriginal what would be an original alternative in your opinion?


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

looigi said:


> OK. So if tattoos are unoriginal what would be an original alternative in your opinion?


Not getting one.


----------



## ClancyO (Mar 20, 2011)

I always thought the hammer nutrition - hammer logo on the calf would look cool - perhaps take some artistic license re-arranging it so you don't just look like a hammer fanboi;












You could never let yourself lose form however. With that sort of 'advertising', you'd better be able to bring it!


----------



## Rhino4Five (Nov 5, 2009)

jmike1487 said:


> here we go!


hahaha! that's awesome, i love it. LOVE IT.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

trailrunner68 said:


> Not getting one.


Perfect! +1000 :thumbsup:


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

jlandry said:


> If I were fast at all, I'd get two pistons. One on each leg.


Seen it at a race last year, pretty cool looking but probably not too original.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Not exactly a fan of calf tattoos. A guy I ride with is big on triathlons so he's got a cyclist, runner and swimmer around his right lower leg, like wrap around calf to shin.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Looks elliptical....biopace?


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

nightfend said:


> I have tons of cycling tattoos. All from nasty bike crashes.


:lol:


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

dcorn said:


> Not exactly a fan of calf tattoos. A guy I ride with is big on triathlons so he's got a cyclist, runner and swimmer around his right lower leg, like wrap around calf to shin.


I think they're great, a calf tattoo lets you know who's not worth getting to know from a long distance away


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

gamara said:


> Looks elliptical....biopace?


That is one of the worst tattoos that I've seen in a while. The teeth are inconsistent and it's just generally bad.

It's also one of the most overdone tattoos ever.

Nothing says "I seek approval from others interested in what I like" like a chainring tattoo.


----------



## jmike1487 (Jul 11, 2011)

PlatyPius said:


> That is one of the worst tattoos that I've seen in a while. The teeth are inconsistent and it's just generally bad.
> 
> It's also one of the most overdone tattoos ever.
> 
> Nothing says "I seek approval from others interested in what I like" like a chainring tattoo.


This post had nothing to do with seeking approval from anyone on this fourm. I just wanted to see if anyone had cycling tattoos. And if you are gonna be D**k about how the tattoo looks realize that it was just finished when that picture was snapped. there is a healing process that needs to occur and for the swelling to go down. So next time if you dont have anything to say that keep your nasty comments to yourself. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> And all my days are trances,
> And all my nightly dreams
> Are where thy grey eye glances,
> And where thy footstep gleams-
> ...


Marry me.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

*Hey OP, I approve what you like *

Just buggin dude. Tattoos aren’t my style but that’s why you’re you and I’m me right?

The guy’s not hurting anyone, he’s proud of his ink and is showing his commitment and love of the sport – that’s a good thing yes? Nothing wrong with that tat at all. Be proud bro, looks good. 

Gosh, hope I’m using all these tattoo expressions correctly, trying to sound cool ova here.


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

jmike1487 said:


> This post had nothing to do with seeking approval from anyone on this fourm. I just wanted to see if anyone had cycling tattoos. And if you are gonna be D**k about how the tattoo looks realize that it was just finished when that picture was snapped. there is a healing process that needs to occur and for the swelling to go down. So next time if you dont have anything to say that keep your nasty comments to yourself. Have a wonderful day.


I agree with JMike. All of you guys are being a bunch of *** hats. If he wanted the tattoo so be it. A lot of you guys are old school and I can respect that. I am of the younger generation and I do have several tattoos. I didn't get them because it is currently a fad to get tattooed. I got them because it is something that has been a major, life changing part of my life. 

JMike is really in to cycling. That is his part of life. There's no reason for all the hate on here. *Grow up!*



Nice ink and just out of curiosity how bad was the pain over the calf muscle? I am hoping to have some work done this fall.


----------



## Stockli Boy (Jun 17, 2002)

I considered a chainring tattoo for my left calf, just to see who's paying attention. I have scars on the right one.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

EHietpas said:


> I agree with JMike. All of you guys are being a bunch of *** hats. If he wanted the tattoo so be it. A lot of you guys are old school and I can respect that. I am of the younger generation and I do have several tattoos. I didn't get them because it is currently a fad to get tattooed. I got them because it is something that has been a major, life changing part of my life.
> 
> JMike is really in to cycling. That is his part of life. There's no reason for all the hate on here. *Grow up!*
> 
> ...


there was a time where you could have a major life changing events, without having to draw pictures on yourself :thumbsup:


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

Roscoe. Very true. Some of us still like to draw on ourselves. Damn crayola markers.


----------



## djtodd (Nov 2, 2010)

A whole crank is better than a chainring.


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

djtodd said:


> A whole crank is better than a chainring.


And shaved legs are better than whole crank tats...


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

Unica said:


> And shaved legs are better than whole crank tats...


Muscle tone and a tan helps also.


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

trailrunner68 said:


> Muscle tone and a tan helps also.


That goes without saying.


----------



## djtodd (Nov 2, 2010)

trailrunner68 said:


> Muscle tone and a tan helps also.


Muscle tone is there, but a tan is difficult in December in Canada.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

hobgoblin said:


> As an English professor, I have to say that I think I love you now.


I tought him every thing he no's. Before he met me he didn't have no good learning in english at all.


----------



## MTBer4life (Dec 9, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> That is one of the worst tattoos that I've seen in a while. The teeth are inconsistent and it's just generally bad.
> 
> It's also one of the most overdone tattoos ever.
> 
> Nothing says "I seek approval from others interested in what I like" like a chainring tattoo.


really??? 

The guy has a tattoo that is on his body for life and you try to make him feel bad about it. 

1. I like it ( I always seem to have that "tattoo" in grease on my leg after a ride anyway) 2. Its his leg let him do what he wants

3. Dont be a d*ck...if you dont have anything nice to say keep your mouth shut...and you wonder why people buy parts off the internet...


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

MTBer4life said:


> really???
> 
> The guy has a tattoo that is on his body for life and you try to make him feel bad about it.
> 
> ...


He's the canvas, not the artist. The fact that it's a bad tattoo isn't his fault.

Yes, it's his leg and he HAS done what he wants. Do you think I was going to drive to his house and remove the tattoo myself?

I can be a d*ck if I want. I am also free to say whatever I want as long as I don't directly insult someone. If no one said anything but nice things, no real change would ever happen.

Maybe I'm a d*ck BECAUSE people buy stuff off of the internet...


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

djtodd said:


> A whole crank is better than a chainring.


I'm hoping that's a drawing... not a tattoo


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

If I were younger and a tattoo guy, I would get this, but with the face of Fabian Cancellara.










Then I would ride every race shirtless.


----------



## MTBer4life (Dec 9, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> Maybe I'm a d*ck BECAUSE people buy stuff off of the internet...


touche'...

I guess im just thinkin that if I had a tat I would already be nervous that it was gonna suck and id be stuck with a crappy tattoo for the rest of my life...then for someone to come along and confirm those fears just seems like a d*ck move...:skep:

Seriously though my last comment was uncalled for...I appreciate those of you who put alot of work in to run lbs's with the meager profit they earn...:thumbsup:


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

MTBer4life said:


> I guess im just thinkin that if I had a tat I would already be nervous that it was gonna suck and id be stuck with a crappy tattoo for the rest of my life...then for someone to come along and confirm those fears just seems like a d*ck move...:skep:


If you are that unsure then you should not get a tat. You certainly shouldn't make a thread where people will give their opinions if you don't want to read them.

I am saving up the popcorn for when the tat fad ends. It's going to be like watching people stuck for life in polyester disco suits with huge lapels and bad perms. And it will end. The young won't want to have the same style as their parents, and youth sets the trends.


----------



## texasnewb (May 22, 2011)

Does Trek make good Tattoos?


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

texasnewb said:


> Does Trek make good Tattoos?


This one looks classy.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

Stockli Boy said:


> I considered a chainring tattoo for my left calf, just to see who's paying attention. I have scars on the right one.


I thought about doing that as well...just 2 or 3 teeth.


----------



## PutnamB (Jan 7, 2012)

I have several tattoos but not really because they mean anything at all. Honestly just because I like the way something looks. One is a silhouette of a man in a business suit lol. But I have all my tattoo in places where only I can see them IE on my shoulder, chest, ect. And to be honest again aside from the weird TV shows I didn't know there was a tattoo fad. I like OP's tattoo and a congratulate him for getting one in a visible area. Looks neat


----------



## triathlonandy (Feb 25, 2012)

Sometimes I forget how pompous cyclists can be. Jeezus H, there is no camaraderie around this forum, is there ?


----------



## Jcraw08 (Jul 29, 2008)

How about a "Rapha" tattoo? More than likely cheaper than any of their clothes. Although I'm sure you get what you pay for.


----------



## lsutiger (Mar 9, 2010)

no tats for me. afraid of commitment.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

There's a triathlete around here that has a nicely done one of these. I've ridden with her, and she's pretty darned fast.* 

Maybe it's because her crank is assembled with the* big ring on the outside*.



*In the sense that she can nearly keep up with a 48-year-old accountant that manages to ride a couple of Saturdays a month during the warm weather.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> That is one of the worst tattoos that I've seen in a while. The teeth are inconsistent and it's just generally bad.
> 
> It's also one of the most overdone tattoos ever.
> 
> Nothing says "I seek approval from others interested in what I like" like a chainring tattoo.


Nothing says "n00b" like a grease mark on your calf, either. 

Clean your damn drivetrain ya bum.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Jcraw08 said:


> How about a "Rapha" tattoo? More than likely cheaper than any of their clothes. Although I'm sure you get what you pay for.


This is pretty funny, now that I've re-read it...

Nicely done sir, nicely done.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

*proud wearer of the a** hat*



EHietpas said:


> I agree with JMike. All of you guys are being a bunch of *** hats....


----------



## powking12 (Jun 20, 2011)

Platy, you might be the douche-iest guy on the internet! Maybe you not being personable CAUSES people to not make changes. I'd keep doing the opposite of what you suggest just because I wouldn't want to be associated with you. 

And I'd only come to your store to see what a clown show that is!

You need a lot of hugs!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

powking12 said:


> Platy, you might be the douche-iest guy on the internet! Maybe you not being personable CAUSES people to not make changes. I'd keep doing the opposite of what you suggest just because I wouldn't want to be associated with you.
> 
> And I'd only come to your store to see what a clown show that is!
> 
> You need a lot of hugs!



You do realize that I'm only like this on the internet, right? Y'all are just imaginary people and it amuses me to watch you react so strongly to things I post.

There is no clown show at my shop. I don't like clowns.

I'm pretty sure that calling me "the douche-iest guy on the internet" could be considered a personal attack, though. They don't like those around here, as my list of suspensions can demonstrate.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*



powking12 said:


> Platy, you might be the douche-iest guy on the internet! Maybe you not being personable CAUSES people to not make changes. I'd keep doing the opposite of what you suggest just because I wouldn't want to be associated with you.
> 
> And I'd only come to your store to see what a clown show that is!
> 
> You need a lot of hugs!


Well, if your going to get a posting vacation I guess this is the most direct path. 

And Platy, feel free to turn it down a notch.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I think there may be a Brooks tattoo somewhere on my arse; but otherwise I don't have any.


----------



## scott h (Apr 26, 2008)

Here you go.

Flickr: Squirrels Cycling Tattoo Collection's Photostream


----------



## laxpatrick (Jan 22, 2012)

texasnewb said:


> Does Trek make good Tattoos?


They used to, but now they pretty much just distribute the ones made in Taiwan.

:blush2:


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

triathlonandy said:


> Sometimes I forget how pompous cyclists can be. Jeezus H, there is no camaraderie around this forum, is there ?


Word. Nothing seems to make people more free to be rude on this forum than tattoo discussions. Some folks hate 'em. Got it. Don't like one, don't get one. 

But to come on here and rag on someone's tat when you wouldn't do that if they posted a pick of themselves or their bike or their dog (because presumably everyone would have some common courtesy), not quite sure why folks get some judgmental and snarky about skin ink.

And as someone noted, I'm unaware of this alleged tattoo fad.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I see the main issue as the poor quality work by the artist, not as a reflection of the person themselves.

When getting a tattoo, you should be vetting the bejeezus out of every artist you speak with and choose the one whose skills line up with the artwork you're asking them to do.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

You know, it's kinda funny. My MIL has the same tattoo as the OP after every ride...except hers washes off.


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

triathlonandy said:


> Sometimes I forget how pompous cyclists can be. Jeezus H, there is no camaraderie around this forum, is there ?


Every forum has a handful of people that like to ruin the fun for everyone. They are the reason forums need moderation.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Rhino4Five said:


> hahaha! that's awesome, i love it. LOVE IT.




Clever as hell. Whimsical. Fun. Good job.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Perfect! +1000 :thumbsup:



Make that a thousand and ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

jmike1487 said:


> here we go!


I like it - looks almost like the real thing (meaning a chainring bite).


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> There is no clown show at my shop. I don't like clowns.


This reminds me of Junior from Problem Child.


----------



## dawgless (Jan 15, 2012)

I was gonna share a photo of my cycling tattoo, but after seeing some of the posts by others in this thread, I highly suspect that it would get ridiculed. 

To the OP, good on ya for doing what you wanted. If everyone in the world listed to overly critical jack-wagons, nothing adventurous and creative would ever get done. 

My imagination of Platypius is that as a kid, he was ostracized and belittled by those around him. Anything and everything he did was nitpicked by those around him, which eventually bruised his psyche. How, with access to the internet and by having a safe shelter from which to throw stones, he's taking the fight back to those who attacked him all those years ago. It's a bit sad really, that one has to do it through a public forum, but I guess the interwebz are serious business...


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

a little ridicule is good for the soul....no risk, no reward...


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

*Ink is good!*



scott h said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Flickr: Squirrels Cycling Tattoo Collection's Photostream


JMIKE - looks good brother! Who cares what everyone else thinks. I have lots of ink - some turned out good, others- ehh, but whatever. Who cares, your body, you'll live.

Scott H - Beat me to it~ I've check out Squirrels pics very frequently. 

I don't see why everyone was jumping on the OP for post his ink? You have no idea why he's posting his tat- weather he's "seeking approval" or is just stoked to be out riding and wants to express that through getting some ink. His question was: Does anyone have cycling tattoos? Not: do you like his tattoo? do you approve? why do you think he got it? 

So, going back to the original question: Yes, I have a 52T chainring tat'd on my left rib cage. It's the actual chain ring off my first road bike, 1987 Schwinn Tempo. I love riding- and that was the bike where it all started.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

dawgless said:


> My imagination of Platypius is that as a kid, he was ostracized and belittled by those around him. Anything and everything he did was nitpicked by those around him, which eventually bruised his psyche. How, with access to the internet and by having a safe shelter from which to throw stones, he's taking the fight back to those who attacked him all those years ago. It's a bit sad really, that one has to do it through a public forum, but I guess the interwebz are serious business...


^this^ 

Guys like Platypuss make me laugh... formerly bullied... now all loaded up with keyboard confidence. I'm sorry if I bumped you in the hall in 8th grade.

Mike - The tat' works! I like it. I keep thinking about a 3-4" cog/chainring between my shoulder blades... but my dermatologist tells me to stay out of the sun with my shirt off. Kind of hard to be hardcore and responsible at the same time


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Mine says:
*Alpe d'Huez
37' 35"
*




JUST KIDDING!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

OldZaskar said:


> ^this^
> 
> Guys like Platypuss make me laugh... formerly bullied... now all loaded up with keyboard confidence. I'm sorry if I bumped you in the hall in 8th grade.


I don't see where "keyboard confidence" is needed to comment on what I think is a bad tattoo. I'd make the same observation in person. Actually, I probably would have expanded on my critique a bit and explained that the reason I think it's a bad tattoo is because there are two chainrings. Unless you normally run your small ring and big ring reversed, there's no way to get that sort of mark on your calf. And since other people are attributing the malformed teeth and spacing to 'realistic representation of that n00b brand' (the calf chainring black mark), then it should be realistic, correct?

Kinda like pointing out to someone that their tattoo says "Pure Perfecton". Would you really keep your mouth shut about it?


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> ... I'd make the same observation in person. Actually, I probably would have expanded on my critique a bit and explained that the reason I think it's a bad tattoo is because...


You do understand that that's very abnormal behavior - to insult, harm or demean someone with no regard for their feelings? In fact, it's actually the EXACT definition of a sociopath.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

OldZaskar said:


> You do understand that that's very abnormal behavior - to insult, harm or demean someone with no regard for their feelings? In fact, it's actually the EXACT definition of a sociopath.


You do understand that a tattoo is not a person...?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

OldZaskar said:


> You do understand that that's very abnormal behavior - to insult, harm or demean someone with no regard for their feelings? In fact, it's actually the EXACT definition of a sociopath.





PlatyPius said:


> You do understand that a tattoo is not a person...?


The quality of the ink is not a reflection of the person it's inked upon.

The person choosing to allow a sub-standard artist to permanently draw on their body says more about them than anything else....


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow someone delete this thread already. So much hate going back and forth.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Don4 said:


> You know, it's kinda funny. My MIL has the same tattoo as the OP after every ride...except hers washes off.


Her bike has the large chainring on the inside too? I want that bike!
Ok, I don't.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm not much of a tattoo fan, but I think the PeopleforBikes logo could look good...


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

trailrunner68 said:


> Muscle tone and a tan helps also.


Can someone make me a muscle tone tat?


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

I still do not get the point of cartoonish drawings permanently drawn onto your skin.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

BostonG said:


> Can someone make me a muscle tone tat?


Will this do?


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

EHietpas said:


> Wow someone delete this thread already. So much hate going back and forth.


Hey, it's only a couple of clowns doing the hating.


----------



## desertgeezer (Aug 28, 2011)

I've thought about getting a tattoo, but when I remember what my Dad's tattoos looked like when he was 88, I changed my mind.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

desertgeezer said:


> I've thought about getting a tattoo, but when I remember what my Dad's tattoos looked like when he was 88, I changed my mind.


You don't have to wait 'til you are 88. Go to Walmart and check out the middle aged fatties with ink. The women always seem to be with a shady looking dude whose tattoos were probably a way of killing boredom in the state pen.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

trailrunner68 said:


> You don't have to wait 'til you are 88. Go to Walmart and check out the middle aged fatties with ink. The women always seem to be with a shady looking dude whose tattoos were probably a way of killing boredom in the state pen.


Nothing says "I'm going places!" like a neck tattoo.

Usually going to the State Pen.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

PlatyPius said:


> Nothing says "I'm going places!" like a neck tattoo.
> 
> Usually going to the State Pen.












Hmmm, it does not have the calf, the favorite location of d-bag triathletes to put an M-dot tattoo then strut around with one pant leg rolled up to expose it (Saw this at a supermarket once. I was impressed. ).


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

PlatyPius said:


> You do realize that I'm only like this on the internet, right? Y'all are just imaginary people and it amuses me to watch you react so strongly to things I post.


So you're a sociopath? Nice.













I'll never get a tattoo, but I like playing then "wanna see my other tattoo" game.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

trailrunner68 said:


> Not getting one.


Given how many thousands of year humans have been marking their skin with tattoos, and that tattoo traditions exist among various people on all continents with continuous human populations, _not_ having one is indeed divergent.


----------



## jmike1487 (Jul 11, 2011)

EHietpas said:


> Wow someone delete this thread already. So much hate going back and forth.


how Can i delete this thread? I am honestly over the trash talking going back and forth.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

jmike1487 said:


> how Can i delete this thread? I am honestly over the trash talking going back and forth.


*You* cannot delete this thread.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Please don't delete this thread, it provided me with many laughs and will do so for many more. My only regret is that JMike has deleted the pic of his tat so I can no longer see for myself its artistic merits.

IMO there is no comparison between, say, Celtic or Maori tattoos done centuries ago for deep-seated cultural reasons, and the plethora of modern tattoos done for, er, ... Why would you get a chainring tattooed on yourself exactly? If you want people to know you're a cyclist, try riding a bicycle.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

qatarbhoy said:


> IMO there is no comparison between, say, Celtic or Maori tattoos done centuries ago for deep-seated cultural reasons, and the plethora of modern tattoos done for, er, ... Why would you get a chainring tattooed on yourself exactly? If you want people to know you're a cyclist, try riding a bicycle.


What do you mean? Tattoos are a tradition that goes back thousands of years. It is important that we honor that tradition by getting a big tattoo of Joe Dirt.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

qatarbhoy said:


> Please don't delete this thread, it provided me with many laughs and will do so for many more. My only regret is that JMike has deleted the pic of his tat so I can no longer see for myself its artistic merits.


Too bad. It was classic. The little chainring somehow got tattooed on there along with the big one, a physical impossibility. It reminded me of a tattoo I saw posted where someone had a Band-Aid tattoo on his shin. The white pad, with a bit of red to simulate blood, was on the outside. The idiot had the tattoo put on backwards.


----------



## triathlonandy (Feb 25, 2012)

Pretty badass one I found online..

<img src="https://i40.tinypic.com/10nhwra.jpg">


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> You do understand that a tattoo is not a person...?


It's pretty damn close. It is a VERY personal thing; it is, for all practical purposes permanent, and it relates to both their personal decisionmaking abd their appearances. I think the excuses for being unnecessarily cruel and then hairsplitting to justify the rudeness are lame.

If you are comfortable with insulting people and the things they care about here on RBR just own up to it and move on. I wouldn't insult someone's shirt choice with the level of insensitivity some have displayed here, but apparently we will just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

triathlonandy said:


> Pretty badass one I found online..
> 
> <img src="https://i40.tinypic.com/10nhwra.jpg">


Is that Andy Schleck?


----------



## powking12 (Jun 20, 2011)

^^^
Rob, I just spit orange juice all over the table. Thanks!


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I have one small non-cycling tattoo. If I got a cycling related one I have yet to find something I'd want on my body for life.
I wouldn't bag on somebody for getting one, each of us is different and entitled to whatever pleases us imho.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

nOOky said:


> I have one small non-cycling tattoo. If I got a cycling related one I have yet to find something I'd want on my body for life.
> I wouldn't bag on somebody for getting one, each of us is different and entitled to whatever pleases us imho.


And the rest of us are entitled to laugh at them.


----------



## erikrs4 (Dec 20, 2011)

And while your "LAUGHTING" and licking the windows I'll fashion you a new helmet out of foil...


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

erikrs4 said:


> And while your "LAUGHTING" and licking the windows I'll fashion you a new helmet out of foil...


Ad hominem based on a typo. Cute.


----------



## erikrs4 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just saying while your editing typos about laughing at someone else,we're laughing at you.The beauty in life is variety,be happy with yourself, your own choices and appreciate that others do things differently.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

erikrs4 said:


> Just saying while your editing typos about laughing at someone else,we're laughing at you.The beauty in life is variety,be happy with yourself, your own choices and appreciate that others do things differently.


Maybe you should take your own advice and appreciate the beauty in other people's typos, spelling mistakes, grammar errors, or whatever else you use attack other posters.


----------



## erikrs4 (Dec 20, 2011)

So you don't see the irony in your response to nOOky...And I'm attacking you because I pointed that out in a way that made me laugh?...Right...Your funny. Happy trailrunning.


----------



## Robert6401 (Mar 14, 2012)

Threads like this really help noobs like me know whose opinions should be taken seriously. Thanks!


----------



## djtodd (Nov 2, 2010)

trailrunner68 said:


> And the rest of us are entitled to laugh at them.


...and the rest of us are entitled to blissfully ignore the laughing.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

erikrs4 said:


> ... while your editing typos...


Muphry's Law strikes again!


----------



## Yolajeff (Aug 24, 2011)

My tattoo is the permanent scar on my leg of my chainring...


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

qatarbhoy said:


> Muphry's Law strikes again!


That is not a typo. That is someone who does not know the difference between "your" and "you're." I am laugh(t)ing.

Is there a law that says that a huge percentage of cycling tattoos must look like they were done by amateurs with not much time on their hands? Even I can draw better than this.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Google images - "cycling tattoos". I noticed Campagnolo and Reynolds 531; strangely, no Trek tattoos

Here's more

Flickr: Squirrels Cycling Tattoo Collection's Photostream


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

Trail, what the heck did you do to your shin?


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

EHietpas said:


> Trail, what the heck did you do to your shin?


That is not mine. That is just an example of a pretty poorly drawn tattoo. I think it belongs to Sasquatch. The scars would get enough props without the tattoo.


----------



## asvc (Mar 14, 2012)

Tatoo's are good only for identification of the bodies after road accidents. IMHO.


----------



## Madone 2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

What is a tatoo?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Madone 2012 said:


> What is a tatoo?


Must be this guy.


----------



## Karcas (Mar 23, 2012)

Robert6401 said:


> Threads like this really help noobs like me know whose opinions should be taken seriously. Thanks!


Pretty much what I was thinking as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## zaradean (Apr 14, 2012)

How about this one


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

A quill stem. LOLZ!


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> You do realize that I'm only like this on the internet, right? Y'all are just imaginary people and it amuses me to watch you react so strongly to things I post.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that calling me "the douche-iest guy on the internet" could be considered a personal attack, though. They don't like those around here, as my list of suspensions can demonstrate.



I completely agree with both points. 

It really is a little entertaining to see such strong reactions to anonymous postings on an internet forum. I suspect this may be the result of low self-esteem, the need of approval of others, lack of confidence, etc.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

JayTee said:


> Word. Nothing seems to make people more free to be rude on this forum than tattoo discussions. Some folks hate 'em. Got it. Don't like one, don't get one.
> .


Your signature includes the statement, " JESUS IS COMING..... Look Busy". This leads to my comment that I hope all the God Fearing, Jesus loving, Bible believing people have avoided applying tattoos to their bodies. Even as an atheist I know that the Bible explicitly prohibits tattoos - Leviticus:19-28.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Typos aren't that big of a deal, right?


----------



## MTG90 (Apr 7, 2012)

When can we expect "The Girl with they Cycling Tattoo" in theaters?


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

MTG90 said:


> When can we expect "The Girl with they Cycling Tattoo" in theaters?


Just after the stage production of _Hipster! The Musical_.


----------



## MTG90 (Apr 7, 2012)

qatarbhoy said:


> Just after the stage production of _Hipster! The Musical_.


Bet she rides a cannondale bad girl.


----------



## Knitapair (Apr 10, 2012)

Just got this yesterday after completing the Cypress Challenge in Vancouver BC the previous Saturday. Really sweet hill climb.

Inscription reads "Victoria Constantia Crescit" which translates as "Victory through Perseverance".

Bob at Sabbath Tattoo in Bellingham WA did the work


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

Very cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

MTBer4life said:


> touche'...


If you guys are about to have a _swordfight_, PLEASE don't post pictures.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

A very cool cycling tatoo:


----------

